
Dyn post mortem - pedrorijo91
http://dyn.com/blog/dyn-statement-on-10212016-ddos-attack/
======
davidu
This is not their post mortem. This is just an update now that the dust is
starting to settle.

Nobody wants to be in their shoes, but hopefully they will release a detailed
post mortem so we can see what steps we might take in the future to defend
against such large Internet-scale attacks.

Ideally some PCAPs will be released...

------
akerro
For anyone looking for help. I'm using OpenNIC DNS servers and I was getting
ZERO problems accessing affected websites. I would not notice the problem if
not whole internet complaining.

